# Any unique ways to hold a goat for foot trimming?



## CheesyComestibles (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all. I'm new to goats. I have 3 boer wethers that are around 5-6 months old. I'm trying to learn as much as I can! I've been reading up on hoof care. I'm thinking at some point, the goats may need a hoof trim as most of the ground here is pretty soft. I plan on buying some trimmers.

But, the one issue I'd have would be holding the goat while I trim. All the videos I watch, the people trimming the goat hooves have them in that metal stand (sorry, don't know the term!). Since I'm just starting out, I really don't want to buy one of those. Are there any tips or tricks to get a goat immobile for hoof trimming without the stand?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

If I don't have a stand, I just straddle the goat, and hold it still while I trim its hooves. They don't like me when I do that:lol:
Sometimes with the bigger bucks(that are too big for my milk stands) I secure them to the fence to avoid taking an unplanned ride or getting various limbs kicked off while trimming:lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Those metal fitting stands ARE a bit spendy.
You can make your own out of scrap lumber. We put some left over roofing material on the deck. We used it for many years until we finally bought a metal one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I put a collar on them and hook them up to my fence with a leash.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

i keep threatening to hoist them up in the tractor


----------



## RichV (Jun 2, 2013)

If you don't have a stand that will hold them while you work it's helpful to have someone else to hold them/distract them/give them treats while you work. Actually that's helpful even if you have a stand.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have someone hold them for me. For bigger goats I pin them between me and a solid wall, with the helper holding them in front.

With kids again the helper holds them


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For my boys since their horns are to wide to fit in the stand thing I use I tie them to the fence. I put a halter on and try to keep their head up fairly high. But I also don't hold their legs like normal people. I put them between my legs like you would a horse. Last time I did my buck he was a punk! My poor 120 pounds had no chance with his 300 pounds so I tossed him to the ground and sat on him and did his feet. I'm thinking I'm gonna do that from now on


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

The best bet for a farm your size is to just get someone to hold them. I've got 72 boer goats, and it's not at all uncommon for me to trim the feet on a couple out in the pasture.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Other than using the stanchion, I do hook them up to the fence and straddle them. I use a short lead so they can't wriggle as much. 

For Boer goats, since they have horns, you may want to buy an EZ Goat holder. I've seen them on Valley Vet. It may give similar stability to stanchions for a much less staggering price tag.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

that is cool!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> For my boys since their horns are to wide to fit in the stand thing I use I tie them to the fence. I put a halter on and try to keep their head up fairly high. But I also don't hold their legs like normal people. I put them between my legs like you would a horse. Last time I did my buck he was a punk! My poor 120 pounds had no chance with his 300 pounds so I tossed him to the ground and sat on him and did his feet. I'm thinking I'm gonna do that from now on


Wow! WWF in the goat pen! That's pretty amazing that he even let you flip him...I'd be amazed if I could pull that one off! I put mine on the stand and give them a little feed. Like you, I hold their hind legs between mine like you would a horse. And I typically do the hind ones first...the more food they have, the less fight they have! The front are easier...they generally just lean on me!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

A _unique_ way to restrain? How about this sheep deck chair?










(Not sure if it would work on goats, but it looks incredible! My goats are so jealous--they are expected to stand up nicely and obediently on their own three legs!)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When you do trim, always wear a leather glove on the hoof holing hand. I have scars to prove otherwise.
They are especially finicky about the rear feet.
I hold as close to their body as possible & will even do the other rear hoof from the same side.
Over the years I have found that no matter what you are doing to them, be patient & take your time I always tell them how good they are even if they are being a pill.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

As I started reading this thread, I was planning on asking if anyone had tried the Premeir1 Deck Chair (that Damfino posted) with goats...I'm so tempted! Any reviews for it??


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Damfino said:


> A _unique_ way to restrain? How about this sheep deck chair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Methinks that would be a good way to get kicked black and blue unless you had an unusually compliant goat!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

sheep just lay in those things and let you do anything to them. I don't see a goat laying on its back like that without thrashing and kicking.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Hoof trimming goats lambs*



groovyoldlady said:


> Methinks that would be a good way to get kicked black and blue unless you had an unusually compliant goat!


So, funny!

Well, keep in mind lambs and goats and how they are similar and NOT!

Coincidentally, we just had a case of hoof scour on two lambs.... I was wishing we had this item ordered from premier!

I call it the lamb recliner! So, as we didn't have one, I sat on the ground and held the lamb on his bum, tight to my body, ...while holding lambs jaw and face up and to the side!

Now, mind you, the difference of the weight of the l lamb and myself is probably not more than 30 pounds in my favor! So, this lamb easily could overpower me! (Lambs are more docile when on the bum, but they still are frightened beyond reality, especially in comparison to a goat!). 
Anyhow, I hold while another trims!

So, two person on the lambs!

Goats, we did build a stand that is similar to a milking stand, with a chain to hold the face and go over the nose.

It is less than perfect, and foot trimming is challenging.

:cart:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:yes smilie:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I can't see a goat holding still in that:lol:


----------

